

Ask HN: Graphical Analysis for Pivotal Tracker? - vizvizviz

I am a freelance contractor who is putting together a proposal for Pivotal Labs to add graphical analysis to Pivotal Tracker. My question for HN is: what new features would you like to see in Pivotal Tracker?<p>Pivotal Tracker already includes a couple of visual analyses, including the velocity chart, burndown graph, and point breakdown report. Are there any other metrics, or different approaches to those metrics, that you think would be helpful in visual form? On a larger scale, are there different groupings of data that you think would be useful, such as cross-team comparisons, or progress reports for each individual?<p>Thank you for your responses!
======
vnaylon
I like the idea of individual progress reports (my velocity compared to my
team's velocity or what share of tickets I close), but my colleagues have
argued that programmers would hate the idea of being judged against a personal
score in Pivotal.

Another thing to consider would be "participation metrics" - how much people
login, comment, file tickets - to encourage people to be active in the app
overall.

